# First elk bow kill



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

got this guy near Angel Fire NM at 65 yards double lung
hunt of a lifetime!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thatâ€™s awesome...

Looks like tree trunks attached to his head.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats, that’s a beast!!!


----------



## Camoboss (Nov 2, 2009)

Stud!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wow! Man that's awesome! Congratulations on a fine elk!

TH


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW What a stud!! Congrats


----------



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Grats! Nice animal for sure.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Dang! That's a heck of a trophy!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations on a very awesome elk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Bow hunting is awesome and you got a stud!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on a fine animal and a freezer full of good eats


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow --thats awesome -- who did you hunt with?


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job. That is a dandy!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

have friends who live in Angel Fire and was able to secure a private land owners tag thru them. he was a huge help as he scouted before we got there and had a good idea of where the elk were feeding and bedding. the biggest help of all was him and his buddies helping me clean and pack the beast out which only cost me a steak dinner and a few rounds of shots at the bar when finished!

cant wait to go again next year! going to let the wife try to get one with her bow! its addictive now that ive done it and something i will do many times over as long as im physically able to!

The hunt is a physical challenge in itself but hearing them bugle and getting in bow range is an adrenaline rush! Had several close encounters on smaller bulls before it all came together on this stud!

We saw a huge 7x7 but only got within 100 yards or so of him.

The BIGGEST challenge is packing out the meat, we took 420# of meat to the processor!


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

What a nice trophy, What type of broadhead did you use???


----------



## zBest_Hunter (May 14, 2007)

Awesome Bull, Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

Congrats on a great elk. Nothing like hunting those guys with a bow. I used to live close to Angel Fire... it is beautiful country!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*insane*

wow what a pig. 65 yards is a long shot. i thought 50 was pushing it, but it's all about what you are comfortable with. congrats :texasflag


----------

